# suggestion: closing threads - include appropriate references for later interest



## interestingstuff (Apr 23, 2005)

Well, I'm not sure if this would fall under this statement:
"This area is to offer suggestions and to provide feedback on AVS Forum and its software. This area is not to be used to discuss forum rules or to complain about forum actions in regards to post or users." but since I can't seemingly find a more appropriate forum with which to inquire/make this suggestion to ALL the moderators, it seems that this is the best place.

Suggestion:
When closing a thread because there is another thread about the same subject, please REFERENCE the thread URL in your posting when you close it!

I came to this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=290594 because I am interested in the subject.

I came there from this thread which references it: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/t-290542.html which was itself hard to find.

Does anybody know the 'other' thread for which this was closed? Thanks.

I thought about PMing justapixel about this suggestion, however, since I'm sure there are plenty of moderators and I'm not sure how to send this suggestion of a standard operating procedure to all of them, I figured this was the way to do it. I suppose that is a secondary inquiry, should I ever need to do that for a similar reason to the above, how does one do it? I looked at "contact us" and it did not seem appropriate, nor was it clear.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Your suggestion is fine. 

In this case, I'm speaking for me and not all the mods. But, I didn't reference the other thread, because it was within a few threads distance from the one I'd closed. The original was still open, going strong, and on my settings (forum default) it was on the same page. 

However, your suggestion is not a bad one and I'll try to remember to do that in the future.


----------

